# buffedCast 288: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (27. Februar 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Wangol (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffedteam,

Ich hätte 2 Fragen an den WoW Teil.

1. Kennt ihr eine Internetseite, auf der sämtliche Warcraft und WoW Bücher aufgelistet sind?

2. Besteht die Gefahr, dass Hochtüftler Mekkadrill zusammen mit einigen Gnomen mit Mists of Pandaria die Allianz verlässt? Hintergrund zur Frage: Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind mit BC Zul´jin und die Waldtroffe aus der Horde ausgetretten, weil die Blutelfen sich mit der Horde verbündeten. Die Blutelfen (damals noch Hochelfen) hatten lange Krieg gegen die Trolle geführt und ihnen ihre Heimat genommen.

Die neue verbündete Fraktion der Allianz(Die Honzu), sehen für mich auf den ersten Konzeptzeichnungen fast wie Troggs aus. Und die sind ja in Gnomeregan eingefallen und haben die Gnome aus ihrer Hauptstadt vertrieben.

MfG

Euer Gnomenhexer Wangol vom Server Malfurion


----------



## Shahaa (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,
Ich hätte 2 Fragen bezüglich Guild Wars 2:

1. Was sind die Lieblingsklassen/-rassen der Buffies? =)

2. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird es auch in GW2 ein dual-klassen-system geben. Wisst ihr schon näheres, inwiefern sich die Auswahl der Zweitklasse auf den Spielstil der Erstwahl auswirken wird bzw. inwiefern man Zugriff auf das Fähigkeitenpool der Zweitklasse haben wird?

MFG

Eurer Bald-Dieb Shahaa


----------



## Atomkeks (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

ich hätte da eine Frage an den WoW-Teil.

Als jemand, der in seinem Leben noch nie WoW gespielt hat, stellt sich mir immer wieder die Frage woraus WoW seine Langzeitmotivation zieht. Sicher, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe gibt es immer wieder mal neue Tier-Sets, und Hardmode-Dungeons verschaffen sicherlich auch noch einiges an neuer Spielzeit, aber ich Frage mich immer, ob dies auch länger ans Spiel fesselt.
Zum Beispiel ist ja der letzte große Content-Patch 4.3 für Cataclysm schon seit einiger Zeit draussen, und bis Mists of Pandaria erscheint vergehen sicherlich noch einige Monate. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wie lange man als durchschnittlicher Spieler/Raider braucht, um an das komplette neue Tierset ranzukommen.

Auch an den zweiten Teil habe ich mehrere Fragen.

1. An Flo (und wer sonst noch alles die Presse-Beta von Guild Wars 2 gespielt hat oder gut informiert ist): 
So wie ich das verstanden habe besteht das Crafting im Grunde aus einem Auswahlverfahren. Man wählt beispielsweise einen Eisengriff, eine Eisenklinge und ein Lederband. Als Ergebnis erhält man dann ein Eisenschwert. Sind die unterschiedlichen Materialien/Komponenten an ein Level gebunden, so dass ein Eisenschwert beispielsweise ab Level 15 benutzt werden kann, und ein magisches Kristallschwert erst ab Level 60 ? Habt ihr desweiteren Informationen dazu, ob eine gecraftete Level 80 Waffe den gleichen Grundschaden hat wie eine gedroppte Level 80 Waffe, wie es im ersten Guild Wars war ?

2. An alle, die Tera gespielt haben:
Ist es bei Tera möglich Skills in der Bewegung auszuführen ? Kann beispielsweise ein Magier einen Feuerball schmeißen, während er rückwärts von dem Gegner wegläuft ? In allen bisherigen Videos, die ich gesehen habe, scheint dies nicht möglich. Dies erscheint mir etwas unklug gelöst, werben die Entwickler doch mit ihrem aktiven Kampfsystem und schränken den Spieler gleichzeitig extrem ein. Ich würde mich freuen, eure Meinung zu diesem Thema zu hören.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Atomkeks


----------



## schnarri (27. Februar 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort zu meiner Retro-Frage von letzter Woche!  

Diesmal eine Frage zu *Teil 2*:

Ich glaube Ihr habt im Podcast noch nie ArcheAge erwähnt, oder? Ein Sandbox MMO aus Asien von Jake Song, das gerade in der Beta ist. Wißt Ihr mehr darüber, vor allem wann es nach Europa kommt?

Auf YouTube gibt es massig Videos aus der Beta, z.B.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAO4DMwWlVA

Eine Fanseite mit Infos:
http://archeage-online.de/

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Loky@AMD (27. Februar 2012)

Hey ,ich weiss gar nicht ob mann hier auch Antworten geben kann ;D ich versuchs einfach mal da mich die erste Frage von Atomkeks doch angesprochen hat.
Also ich spiele schon seit mehr als 6 Jahren World of Warcraft sicher giebt es zu deiner Frage mehrere Gründe für verschiedene Spielertypen , hier meine Meinung"bei mir ist das so das nicht der Content mich so lange hält sondern die Menschen mit den mann sich Abens im Ts und oder im Chat trifft und dann zusammen etwas unternimmt da der Content meistens ausgelutscht ist bevor ein neuer Patch oder ein neues Add-on ansteht geht mann zusammen alte Inztanzen bzw.Raids und Philosophiert über die Zeit in der mann an diesem und jenem Boss ständig gewipt ist und ihn nun im Schlaf legt.Desweiteren giebts in Wow eine Menge zu tun ob es Rare Mounts sind oder Pets oder der 7te Twink.Alles in allem ist es die Community die sehr angenehm ist sicher es giebt ein paar ausreisser aber denen schenkt mann einfach keine Beachtung und dann ist das Tehma auch durch.Schwieriger haben es da die Progamer na wenn mann es schwierig nennen will ,sie hetzen durch den Content und wenn der Clear ist stehen sie noch eine weile in den Hauptstädten rum um zu posen und dann widmen sie sich anderen Sachen.Ich find im grossen und ganzen bietet WoW jedem Geschmack etwas, das zeichnet es aus."
*
So zum eigendlichen Tehma,*
Erstmal möchte ich ein dickes Lob und ganz viel danke loswerden!!! Ich höre mir seit Jahren jeden Cast an, am sympatischsten find ich David und Susanne,sagt mal seid ihr beiden eigendlich zusammen ?^^ ich weiss das geht keinen was an aber ich glaube durchgehört zu haben das ihr wenigstens zusammen wohnt ;D 
Weiter möcht ich euch eins zwei sachen sagen das mit dem Denglisch find ich nicht so wild da jeder der WoW wirklich spielt sich mit den Englischen Begriffen ab und zu auseinandersetzen muss da in meinen Raids immer mindestens einer ist der mit einem Englischen Clienten spielt also lasst euch nicht Flamen ^^ 
Dann find ich noch das ihr gerne tiefer in die Materie gehen dürft das meiste was ihr ansprecht ist mehr für Leute die sehr wenig Wow spielen ich denk aber die die den Cast hören kennen sich ein Wenig mit wow aus und ich weiss ihr auch ;D 
*
So eine kurze Frage da ich weiss das ihr euch kurzhalten müsst:*
Was gehört für euch zu einer guten Gilde,mindestens ein Raidleiter der sich um alles kümmert oder findet ihr es wichtiger das jeder seinen Teil dazu beiträgt,und wie läuft das bei euch ?
Vielen dank und macht weiter so ich freu mich auf noch min 288 Folgen ;D


----------



## AlmostFriendly (27. Februar 2012)

Thema Optische Skalierung von NPCs

Ich perönlich mag ja den Hang zum Comicstil in der WoW Grafik. Außerdem helfen große NPCs natürlich beim Überblick in Bosskämpfen und bei manchen Bossen ist die "Ich seh den Zeh" Größe ja auch angebracht. Aber manchmal stört eine zu heftige Skalierung schon die Atmosphäre, finde ich. Letztes Beispiel Königin Azshara am Brunen der Ewigkeit. Wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## DirtyLupo (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe eine Frage zum Loot-System von Guild Wars 2.
In diversen Videos von dem "Ruinen von Ascalon" Dungeon habe ich nie eine Würfel-Anzeige oder etwas in der Art gesehen.
Der Spieler hat den Boss einfach nur gelootet und seine Items bekommen.
Nun wüsste ich gerne ob wirklich jeder Spieler seinen "eigenen Loot" bekommt oder ob diese System nur ein Platzhalter in der Beta ist.

Mit freundlich Grüßen,
euer zukünftiger Gurdian DirtyLupo


----------



## Agama (27. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Zum ersten Teil:

Wie soll das neue Talentsystem von MoP aussehen? Bzw. was ist davon bereits bekannt?

Mal eine nicht spieltechnische Frage: Was meint ihr wie alt der Durchschnitt der WoW-Spieler ist?

Zum zweiten Teil:

Wird es bei GW2 wie bei GW sein, dass man am Ende nur die gleichen Werte auf seinen Rüssis, etc hat? Im Bericht stand ja das die Rüssi sich nur im Aussehen unterscheidet (Was ich auch gut finde) oder hat man aus Dunni A dann +1 Taktik auf seinen Klamotten und aus Dunni B +1 Schwertbeherschung oder droppt im selben Dunni Rüssi, die dann entweder +1 Taktik oder +1 Schwertbeherschung, hat?

Zu den Traits: Die Traits entsprechen scheinbar Attributen (?) kann man die auch durch Ausrüstung die Traits steigern oder ham Rüssis nur +Rüstung?

SW:Tor: Im neuesten Heft habt ihr einen Guide fürs +10 Datacron. WIe seid ihr darauf gekommen? Wie viele Versuche habt ihr gebraucht den Weg zu finden?

Wie findet FF 14 heute? Nach vielen Verbesserungen und Patches finde ich das Spiel echt gut was meint ihr dazu?

mfG Agama


----------



## Silaqui (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich würde gerne wissen, ab wann mein Jedi-Hüter für die Hardmodes geeignet ist, da es ja kein erkennbares Item-Level wie in WoW gibt.
Welche Indikatoren kann man ansetzen, ob seine Hardmode-Tauglichkeit abzuschätzen? Lebenspunkte, Rüstung, etc. ? Was sind denn
die spezifischen Schwellenwerte, die man überschreiten muss? (Beispielhaft: 20.000 Lebenspunkte oder so)

Noch eine weitere Frage zu SW:TOR:
Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Bioware die langweiligen Rassen der Republik optisch aufwertet? Beispielhaft sei hier der Zabrak aufgeführt, der beim Imperium ja mit roter Haut gezockt werden kann,
aber auf der Seite der Republik doch sehr menschlich aussieht. Auch hat die Republik bei weitem keine so interessanten Rassen vom äußeren her wie die Chiss. Wird hier in Zukunft noch nachgebessert? Ich spiele an sich gerne auf Seiten der Republik, aber die Rassenwahl zwingt einen fast schon in Richtung Imperium, wenn man es etwas spektakulärer haben will. Das könnte sich auch bald dahingehend äußern, dass die Spielerschaft nur noch Imperium spielt. Das wird wohl nicht im Sinne Biowares sein. Auch der Vergleich von Jedi-Botschafter und Sith-Inquisitor fällt klar zugunsten des Sith aus. Der Jedi-Botschafter schießt Steine und Altmetall, die er aus dem Boden (ohne Löcher zu machen) reißt, auf die Gegner. Ist hier vielleicht noch mit einem optischen Effekt zu rechnen, der das ganze etwas spektakulärer inszenieren wird? würden z.B. immer mehr Metallteile fehlen oder Löcher in den Boden gerissen werden, wäre diese Kraft bei weitem spannender und spektakulärer als die Blitze des Sith.

Das wäre bis hierhin erstmal alles zu SW:TOR.

Liebe Grüße und macht weiter so.
Silaqui 

P.S.: Plant ihr eigentlich was großes für buffedCast 300 ?


----------



## Mansa (27. Februar 2012)

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Buffed Redakteure,[/font] 

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]zu SWTOR:[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Lang hatte ich mich auf dieses Game gefreut. Als StarWars Fan der ersten Stunde sozusagen.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Aber leider finde ich das Ergebnis nach ca. 2 Monaten eher ernüchternd.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]&#8222;Instanzen auf hero oder normal &#8230;"[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]&#8222;Grüne, blaue oder lila Items &#8230;"[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]&#8222;Crafting für das man Sammeln und Suchen muss &#8230;"[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]&#8222;Tank healer und dd für Ini gesucht &#8230;"[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]&#8222;Progress Raidgilde sucht DDs und Heiler für Nightmare Modes...."[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Sätze aus WoW ??? Ne leider alles aus SWTOR. Bei aller anfänglichen Begeisterung kam mit Level 50 dann die Ernüchterung. [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Es ist eben doch WoW im StarWars Universum!![/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Nur schlechter... denn ich warte hier wieder auf eine Gruppe die eine Instanz geht den halben Abend ... Im Handelschannel lese ich dann: &#8222; wir brauchen noch n Dungeonfinder und Dualspec "[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Ich werde wohl trotzdem dabei bleiben, das Setting ist halt sehr sehr cool.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Wie seht Ihr das ??[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]bye[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Mansa[/font]


----------



## Secretkeeper (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team

Ich habe ein Paar Fragen zu „The Secret World“

1.) The Secret World rühmt sich damit das man seinen Charakter Individuel Gestallten kann und das Kleidung und das Outfit keine Werte haben wird .
    Wie sieht es den Mit der Charakter Generierung an sich aus ,hat man da viele Möglichkeiten mit Schiebereglern um sich sein Charaktermodel    
    anzupassen , ich denke da an Möglichkeiten wie in den Spielen Aion und Star Trek Online , oder wird man nur wie in Wow eine kleine Auswahl 
    von vorgefertigten Gesichtern haben und Körperformen und dann wahr es das ? Ich hoffe darauf das es nicht so ist und das man wirkliche 
    Freiheit hat .

2.) Wie viele Charaktere wird man sich pro Acount erstellen dürfen wird es möglich sein einen Charakter für jede Geheimgeselschaft zu erstellen   
    um so im laufe der Zeit alle Hintergrund Storys von allen Seiten einmal zu sehen ?

3.) Wird man seinem Charakter  einen Vor und Nachnamen Geben dürfen oder wählt man einen Alias Namen bzw. Codenamen in einer Geheimgeselschaft ?
    Ich hoffe darauf das sie da gut Kontrollieren damit nicht in „The Secret World“ namen auftauchen wie ich sie leider in Wow nicht mehr sehen 
    kann wie Lordwaffeleisen ,Paladium, … etc.

4.) Wie ist das Rangsystem in den Geheimgeselschaften aufgebaut ,Steigt man automatisch im Rang auf durch Quests oder muss man PVP machen ?

5.) Wie ist das mit der Kleidung in „The Secret World“ wird man nur Kleidung durch Abschließen von Quests bzw als Belohnung erhalten können oder 
    wird man auch mit einer ingame Währung (ähnlich dem Gold in WoW) sich in Shops ingame neue Kleidung kaufen können ? Damit meine ich nicht den 
    Shop den sie angekündigt haben in dem man wohl „Kostüme oder Kleidungssets“ für Real Geld kaufen kann .

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus wenn ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten könnt, und hoffe das meine Fragen jetzt nicht den Rahmen sprengten da wir ja eigentlich nur 2 stellen sollten doch ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden welche mir am Wichtigsten erschien da ich wirklich schon richtig angespannt bin mehr über dieses Hammer MMO zu erfahren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.: 

Secretkeeper


----------



## Steinbarth (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

meine Fragen richten sich an *Teil 2:*
*

**Guild Wars 2: *
Wie finanziert sich ein Spiel wie GW2 im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs? Andere MMOs verkaufen ja auch erst das Spiel, und haben dann noch weitere Einnahmen durch die Monatsgebühr. Wie machen das die Entwickler von GW2? Wird es nach Release einen Itemshop geben, und dadurch die mtl. Gebühr ersetzen, oder wie finanziert sich solch ein Spiel, bzw. warum kann ein Spiel auf die mtl. Aboeinnahmen verzichten?

*The Secret World:* 
Habt ihr bereits Infos, ob das Spiel zum angekündigten Releasedatum auch schon komplett in deutscher Sprache erhältlich sein wird? Oder konntet ihr evtl. sogar schon im Spiel Teilweise die deutsche Übersetzung sehen? Wird es nur dt. Untertitel geben, oder werden die Dialoge (ähnlich wie in SWTOR) auch synchronisiert?

*SWTOR:* 
Hättet Ihr Lust mal ein Thema zu den Sozialobjekten zu machen? Wo bekomme ich was mit welcher Sozialstufe zu kaufen. Am besten wie bei den Gleitern schön mit Vorschaubildern.

*Crafting in MMOs:*
Im letztem Podcast habt ihr über das Handwerk in SWTOR gesprochen, und es wurde philosophiert was denn wohl ein gutes Craftingsystem wäre. Ich pers. glaube, dass man auf recht einfache Weise alle Handwerksberufe (und auch die Sammelberufe) mit einer ganz simplen Lösung langfristig wichtig und attraktiv machen kann. Gegenstände müssen sich verbrauchen (so wie es auch in EVE Online ist). Wenn Gegenstände verschleißen oder gar zerstört werden, dann muss ich mir einen neuen Gegenstand kaufen. Diese werden von den Handwerksberufen hergestellt und haben somit durchgehend eine konstante Nachfrage. In Instanzen (Raids & Co.) droppen dann keine Kleidungsstücke für die Spieler, sondern nur noch Handwerkswaren zum Herstellen guter Rüstung und natürlich Rezepte aller Art. Nebenbei steigert man Ruf bei einer Fraktion für die man in dieser Instanz unterwegs ist, und bei der man irgendwann besonders gute Handwerksmaterialien und/oder Rezepte kaufen kann. So würde man (meiner Meinung nach) das Problem "interessante Berufe" sehr elegant dauerhaft lösen und hätte wie bei EVE Online einen funktionierenden Wirtschaftskreislauf. Was meint Ihr?

*Podcast allgemein:*
Wäre es möglich, dass ihr in der Podcastbeschreibung (nicht nur auf der HP) den Zeitpunkt von Teil 2 mit eintragt? Wenn man den Podcast für unterwegs herunter geladen hat, wäre das super. Dann muss man nicht noch auf der HP suchen, wohin man vorspulen muss. Danke!


Liebe Grüße...
Steinbarth


----------



## Hagno (27. Februar 2012)

WOW (MoP):
Welche erlernbaren MoP-Fähigkeiten (vom Lehrer) haltet ihr für die Interessantesten?
Und welche Talente aus dem neuen Talentbaum sind am Ungewöhnlichsten?

Bitte erläutert auch eben die von Euch genannten Talente/Fähigkeiten, da die meisten Leute ja höchstens die der eigene Klasse kennen dürften.


----------



## Nevistus (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag,

GW2:

Wird es einen Dungeonfinder geben?

Hat die Beantwortung der Fragen bei Charaktererstellung große Auswirkungen auf die gespielte Story oder sind nur ein paar Dialoge unterschiedlich und an sich diesselbe Entwicklung?

Wird es PvP Server geben?

Gibt es ein Erfolgssystem?


So far...lg


----------



## Durag Silberbart (27. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen liebe Buffies,

Mir ist neulich einiges aufgefallen und ich würde gerne eure Meinung und Erfahrungen dazu wissen. Natürlich dreht es sich um SW-ToR.

Also: Auf meinem Server waren früher zu bestimmten Zeiten oft 150 bis 200 Leute auf der Flotte. Auf den Welten um die 50 teils sogar deutlich mehr Leute Aktiv. Gruppen suche für H2 und H4 dauerte nur wenige Minuten. 
Heute sind Manche Welten sogar um 20 Uhr quasi entvölkert. Quesh braucht man fast gar nicht zu besuchen diese Welt ist dauer leer. Selten mal mehr als 5 Leute. Und das um 20 Uhr. Flotte heute 20 Uhr oft unter 50 Leute. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen auf euren Servern? Sind da auch immer weniger Leute auf der Flotte? 
FINALE FRAGE: Findet ihr das es jetzt schon an der Zeit wäre Deutsche Server (derzeit 30 Stück) zusammen zu legen auf 20 oder vielleicht sogar 15 ?

Liebe grüße Darth Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (27. Februar 2012)

Mansa schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Buffed Redakteure,[/font]
> 
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> 
> ...




Diese Frage ist schon mehr als 1x gestellt und auch beantwortet worden. 
Kannst dir da die Vorherigen Cast´s anhören und wirst bestimmt fündig.


----------



## Deathgnom (27. Februar 2012)

Wird es eine Guild Wars 2 Beta show geben wie bei wow addons.

In welchen Spiel habt ihr die meiste Zeit verbracht was kein MMORPG ist.


----------



## Yakk Trisco (27. Februar 2012)

Hi, hier mal mein Fragen-Katalog für euren buffedCast

*SWTOR*
1. Im aktuellen buffed-Magazin habt ihr einen längeren Artikel über SWTOR geschrieben, darin wurde auch ziemlich groß das Ergebnis von 2 Umfragen präsentiert. Allerdings vermisse ich in dem Artikel eine Stellungnahme oder eine Nachfrage zum großen Kritikpunkt "Support-Zufriedenheit". Das schlechte Ergebnis wird quasi völlig ignoriert, sei es von der Presse oder direkt von EA/Bioware. Das offizielle Forum ist voll von Beschwerden über den Support und auch euer Umfrage-Ergebnis ist relativ vernichtend. Nur warum hakt buffed da nicht auch mal nach bei EA/Bioware? 

2. Ich "twinke" eigentlich sehr gerne und da ich mir absolut gar nicht einig wurde welche Klasse ich nun weiter spiele, kam es nun dazu das ich auf REPUBLIKANISCHER SEITE im Prinzip 8 Chars gleichzeitig hochgespielt habe (alle 4 Hauptklassen und dort jeweils auch 1 Char pro Erweiterte Klasse und da jeweils 1 Char hell und der andere dunkel). Ich habe da kein Problem mit und mich drängt auch keiner jetzt schon unbedingt 50 zu werden. Mich interessierten mehr oder weniger die Questlinienverläufe der Klassen. Mittlerweile habe ich 8 Chars die alle +/- Level 35 sind. Allerdings sehe ich das absolut nicht so, wie die Entwickler das angekündigt haben. Die Quests unterscheiden sich innerhalb der Klassen kaum und wenn man die Klassenquests in Relation zu den 0815-Standardquest des jeweiligen Planeten sieht macht man im Prinzip doch wieder nur zu 95% immer die gleichen Quests. Wie seht ihr das?

3. Im Zuge meiner Twinkerei bin ich natürlich auch zur Imperium-Seite gewechselt und habe auf einem anderen Server nun auch 8 Imperium Chars die ebenfalls alle 8 im Levelbereich +/- 35 sind. Dabei fällt mir eins ganz extrem auf: Druchweg sind ALLE Klassen und Klassenkombinationen auf Seiten des Imperiums sehr viel cooler, stylischer und optisch effektvoller zu spielen. Auch macht mir zB ein Kopfgeldjäger sehr viel mehr Spass wie sein Gegenstück der Soldat. Der Kopfgeldjäger ansich ist sehr viel "schöner" und abwechslungsreicher zu spielen. Auch gibt es diverse Skills wo schlichtweg fast durchgehend ein Nachteil in Richtung Republikaner vorhanden ist (zB Kopfgeldjäger "Tot von Oben" beginnt quasi sofort mit Schaden und das Gegenstück "Mörserhagel" wird teils so lange kanalisiert das Teils die Mobs schon vor langweile sterben). Insgesamt mit einer "Erfahrung" von 16 Chars über Level 35 kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass die Imperium-Seite durchweg durchdachter ist ... Wie seht ihr das?


*Guild Wars 2*
Nachdem ich nun den letzten buffedcast gehört habe und dazu noch die aktuellen Videos vom World vs. World gesehen habe bin ich absolut begeistert von diesem World vs. World Prinzip. Als EX-DAOC-SPIELER der ersten Stunde, erkennt man ziemlich viele Paralellen zu DAOC in Sachen RvR. Laut buffedCast sollen ja auch etliche Ex-Mythic-Entwickler im Team von GW2 sein. Auch wenn man seitens GW2 Begriffe wie RvR meidet und es als World vs. World verkauft, kommt es mir vor als hätte sich da die Ex-Mythic-Mitarbeiter stark durchgesetzt und man könnte ggf. in GW2 ein DAOC 2.0 erwarten, oder nicht? Extrem enttäuschend finde ich jedoch das es die anderen Ex-Mythic-Mitarbeiter die bei Warhammer Online und nun auch bei SWTOR zu finden sind, absolut gar nichts von ihrem Wissen in Sachen PVP/RVR mit einbringen konnten. Da hat man schon die "Rechte" für eine geniales PVP / RvR und dann macht es mal eben die Konkurrenz, das muss man nicht wirklich verstehen ...


----------



## Phochahontas (27. Februar 2012)

Fragen ans Buffedteam

1.) Was würdet ihr SOFORT im Blizzshop kaufen sofern es keine spielentscheidende Vorteile bietet? Reit- und Haustiere sowie Schuhe *zu den Frauen schiel* mal außen vorgehalten
	1.2.) Würdet ihr für Questreihen, die keinen Nennenswerten Spielvorteil bieten, z.B. welche die die Hintergrundgeschichte von WoW erzählen oder bei denen man Teile der Romane miterleben kann, Geld ausgeben?

2.) Mit 4.1 wurde eine neue Geschichtslinie um die Zandalarie neu aufgesetzt. Was ist damit seit 4.1 geschehen? Bzw. wurde diese Geschichte schon irgendwie weitererzählt?


----------



## Terrnian (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Buffies,


Frammentare gehen an den WoW Teil:

Im Moment ist WoW-technisch ja ziemlich tote Hose, wie siehts bei euch aus(?), Raids lösen sich reihenweise auf, twinkmäßig ist mein Hausserver propevoll. Doch irgendwie ist "neu" auf einem anderen Server anzufangen, und das meistens alleine, mittlerweile recht langweilig, und das mieseste an der ganzen Geschichte, durch Dungeonfinder und fehlende Gruppenquests findet man auch irgendwie schlechter neue Kontakte als vor der Df Ära. 

Ich weiß nicht ob das schonmal angeregt wurde (zumal ich denke, dass irgendwelche groopies das schonmal verlangt haben ;D ), wie steht ihr denn zu einer "Buffed-WoW-Community/Mitarbeiter- Gilde"? Vielleicht kann man damit dann auch noch den ein oder anderen WoW-Teil der BuffedShow füllen, zumindest bis Beta/MoP-mäßig sich was regt. Bin auch gerne Vorreiter, irgendwelche späßigen Konzepte/Aktionen zu starten. Frammentiert das mal...

Und als Schlussfrage:
Was war für euch die skurrilste, lustigste oder blödeste Abkürzung des vergangenen Addons?

Lg


----------



## StarBlight (27. Februar 2012)

Meine Fragen:
An die WOW´ler: Wie würdet ihr eure Pandaren nennen und als welche Klasse würdet ihr sie ausser dem Mönch spielen?
An alle: Wie fändet ihr ein MMO(RPG) im Magic:The Gathering Universum?

Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Firestream175 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage die speziell die Arbeit als Redakteur betrifft, ich habe einen Youtubechannel und würde gerne Gamevideos machen.

Da man aber dafür ja die Erlaubnis der Publisher braucht um Bild und Ton verwenden zu dürfen, würde ich gerne wissen habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich als Privatperson an E-mailadressen von Publishern komme. Oder reicht eine E-mail für sowas nicht?

LG Firestream175


----------



## Basharael (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

meine erste Frage dreht sich um Eligium: 
hattet Ihr Zeit da mal rein zu schauen? Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt, dass ein MMO veröffentlicht werden soll, dass dermaßen wenig bietet: schlechte Grafik, kaum Auswahl an Klassen und Rassen, geschweige denn Charaktergestaltung! Naja, aber zumindest bietet es Pandaren, die anscheinend jetzt überall dabei sind: siehe auch WoW und Tera! Was meint Ihr?

Weiter geht’s mit WoW: 
- habt Ihr eine offizielle Stellungnahme gehört, die sich der ausgedünnten Server annimmt? Soweit ich im Forum gesehen habe gibt es da keinen Bluepost; alles was ich vernommen habe ist, dass sich mit MoP etwas ändern soll, aber nichts Spezifisches; habt Ihr da Genaueres gehört? Warum lassen sich die Entwickler so lange Zeit hier etwas zu unternehmen, mich hat es dermaßen gefrustet keine Raids mehr zu finden (nein ich mag keine 25er, und der Raidfinder ist für mich kein Raiden, geschweige denn Ersatz), dass ich meine Spielzeit nicht mehr verlängert habe; und ich sehe nicht ein warum ich nocheinmal Geld fürs Transen investieren sollte; 
- Wie seht Ihr die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen im Laufe dieses Jahres bei WoW, mit der Veröffentlichung von MoP und der Vielzahl an Konkurrenz? Ich denke da nur an die 2 Millionen Spieler, die mit Cata abgewandert sind; wird sich das mit MoP wiederholen?
- besonders seit Cata kam es mir so vor, dass die Reaktionszeit auf Probleme, Spieleranliegen oder ähnliches von Blizzard sehr lange ist: damit beziehe ich mich auf die extrem niedrigen DPS Zahlen des Eles (wurde ewig später zwei mal gebuffed), die Unzufriedenheit mit dem Schamie-heal und dem Wasserschild, das etwa 10 mal die Minute nachgecastet werden muss im Kampf (siehe Forumsdiskussion); weiters meine ich, dass die Glyphenbücher nur in Wotlk-Inis droppen, die Phiolen vom Alchie auf eine reduziert wurden, Inschriftler aber nach wie vor 4 verschiedene Pergamente brauchen usw.; bilde ich mir das ein, oder braucht Blizz da einfach viel zu lange um  zu reagieren? Also im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs;

zum Schluss noch zu Guild Wars 2, das ich sehnsüchtig erwarte:
- ich bin ein wenig skeptisch was die Beta-Events angeht: wie soll man an einem Wochenende das Spiel so ausgiebig testen, um möglichst viele Fehler auszumerzen? Will NCSoft die Beta nur zum "Schmackhaft-Machen" nutzen, also als Werbeaktion? Wisst Ihr wie so ein Beta-Event abläuft? Zum Beispiel bei anderen Spielen: werden  da mehrere Charaktere auf verschiedenen Stufen angeboten?

Danke mal für Eure Mühe
Bash


----------



## BlackSun84 (27. Februar 2012)

1. Frage SWTOR: Seid ihr nach acht Wochen immer noch begeistert und wollt weiterspielen oder hat sich auch bei euch die Ernüchterung breit gemacht (wie bei mir schon nach ein paar Wochen)?
2. Frage GW2: Wird es in GW2 ähnlich wie in WoW-Classic mit den Büchern oder in SWTOR durch den Kodex auch ingame Storyerläuterungen geben? Die Bücher fand ich nicht so berauschend und auch GW1 hat mich nie so richtig interessiert, Hintergrundinfos wären aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## Tomoas (27. Februar 2012)

Liebst Buffies,

mir brennt schon seit langem eine Frage unter den Fingern:

Warum bitte liegt in der Endzeit im Rubindrachenschrein ziemlich am Anfang ein "unsichtbares" Flickwerk auf dem Boden. Verwunderlich finde ich einerseits, dass es komplett durchsichtig ist und andererseits, dass es da liegt. Sonst sind weit und breit keine Flickwerke zu sehen. Hat das irgendeinen loretechnischen Hintergrund oder wurde das nur fürs Leveldesign gemacht? Sehr verwirrend.

Gruß

The only master of all skills (Tomoas) ;P


----------



## Quarktörtchen (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Buffed Team  Hier ein paar Fragen für den ersten Teil :
1. Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat mit Arena angefangen und ich wollte mal wissen ab wann man Titel wie z.B. Herausforderer , Gladiator etc. bekommt .
2. Warum gibt es in Cataclysm eigentlich keine Weekly wie früher in Wotlk , ich fand die Weeklys immer gut da man auch als eher nicht raider mal in Raids reinkam 
3. Glaubt ihr , dass die Yaks wirklich die Reitmounts für Pandaren werden , und wenn wie findet ihr sie , ich finde sie könnten ein bisschen mehr details bekommen also z.B. noch eine Modische Rüstung


----------



## Iekaroja (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Fragen bezüglich *Guild Wars 2*:

Neben den Einnahmen durch den Ersterwerb des Spiels wird sich Guild Wars 2 sicherlich auch durch
einen Ingame-Shop finanzieren. Habt ihr Informationen das Angebotsspektrum betreffend ? Von einfachen
Zierwerken bis hin zu epischen Waffen hat es ja bereits viele Shop-Modelle gegeben..

außerdem

Ist etwas zu den Mounts in GW2 bekannt ? Wird es z.B. nur Pferde geben (was in Kombination mit Norn und
Charr recht amüsant scheint) oder auch andere Kreaturen?

Mfg
Ieka


----------



## Kemler (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag veehrten Buffed- Team

ich hätte mal eine Frage im Vergleich der einzelnen MMOs zu einander. Wenn ihr die führenden MMOs der letzten Jahre vergleicht, also Rift, Aion, HdRO, Warhammer, Starwars, Age of Conan und WoW vergleicht, bei welchem gefällt euch persöhnlich am besten das Leveln, Atmosphäre, PvP, PvE und Storie?

und als kleine Nebenfrage wenn ihr ein NPC in einem MMO sein könntet in welchem währt ihr dann und wer oder was währt ihr?


----------



## Hellyes (27. Februar 2012)

Servus buffis,

irgendwie machen mir MMORPGs heutzutage keinen Spass mehr 
Kein Entwickler hat mal die Eier, etwas neues zu erschaffen! Rift, SWToR und wie sie alle heißen... sie spielen sich doch alle mehr oder minder wie WoW. Eine Item-Spirale gepaart mit dem ausgelutschten Hotkey *gääähn* Kampfsystem kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr sehen.

*Seid mal ganz ehrlich!*

Erwartet uns mit Guild Wars 2, The Secret World und Konsorten endlich mal was neues?
TERA macht ja zumindest mal einen Anfang in die richtige Richtung...

Hoffnungsvoll,
HeLL.


----------



## Bedalin-Wuchtschlag (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

in HDRO steht bald das Update 6 vor der Tür.Außer dem neuen Spielgebiet "Ufer des Anduin" sollen umfangreiche Änderungen an dem PvMP-System vorgenommen werden,die Monster sollen  den Freien Völkern angepasst werden.
Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen an euch:

-Was haltet ihr von den Änderungen?
-Sind diese Änderungen das Richtige um das Balancing zu verbessern(Dieses ist momentan richtig Schlecht)?
-Hilft die Saisonmechanik Lotro im Punkto PvP wieder Anschluss an andere MMORPGS wie z.b. WoW oder SWTOR zu bekommen?
-Spielt/spielte einer von euch Lotro PvMP,vor allem die Monsterseite und wie sind eure Eindrücke?

So ein paar Fragen über mein Lieblingsspiel,dass hier doch mittlerweile recht Schwach vertreten ist :-)

Grüße Bedalin


----------



## Raicia (27. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen! 

Ich habe eine Frage zu WoW.

Beim Questen bin ich heute mal wieder über die beiden Quests "Das Schildwachenspiel" und "Der Bauer der Schildwache" gestolpert. Die Quests gibt es im Ödland, im Grab der Behüter.
Man muss je ein kleines Mini-Game absolvieren (einmal Statuen auf einem Feld sortieren und einmal Statuen so drehen das ein Strahl eine bestimmte Statue trifft). Mir gefällt das sehr gut, ist mal was anderes.
Wisst ihr ob es noch mehr solche Mini-Games bei Quests gibt und/ oder ob es sowas in Zukunft nochmal geben wird? Und was haltet ihr von sowas?

Liebe Grüße
Rai


----------



## Scande (28. Februar 2012)

Nevistus schrieb:


> Wird es PvP Server geben? [In GW2]



Gute Frage! Bitte recherchiert etwas bevor ihr diese Frage angeht  . Die Serverstruktur ist nämlich anders als in gängigen MMOs. 

Dazu würde ich gerne wissen, was haltet ihr von diesem Aufbau?

Bereits auf der Gamescom 2010 wurde von Arenanet versprochen, dass man IMMER mit Freunden zusammenspielen können soll, ohne das zusätzliche kosten auftreten. Nun wurde im ArenaNet Blog Artikel "Mike Ferguson Takes Your WvW Questions Here and on Reddit" darüber gesprochen das es eine Gebühr kosten solle seinen Heimatserver wechseln zu können. Da diese Gebühr häufigen "Heimatserver"-Wechsel unterbinden soll, wird vermutet das diese Gebühr aus "Echtgeld" besteht. Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Ideen, wie man eleganter verhindern kann, dass ständig die Seiten gewechselt werden(ohne zur Kasse bitten zu müssen, nur damit man mit einem neu kennengelernten Freund zusammen im WvW spielen zu können)? 

Und was haltet ihr eigentlich von den doch sehr zahlreichen Gildenboni (vorallem in dem Zusammenhang, das man jederzeit ohne Schwierigkeiten Gilden wechseln kann) und den "Heimatserver"-Boni. Werden sie ihren Zweck erfüllen?


----------



## Xerophyt (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo BuffedTeam!

Die WoW-Frage:            

Wisst ihr in wie weit die Pläne von Blizzard, die "alten" Völker mit neuen Texturen auszustatten vorangehen? 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Die Guild Wars 2 - Frage: 

Nun wird es langsam spannend, doch welchen PC braucht man, ich bin mir dessen bewusst das es schwer einzuschätzen ist in wie weit die Optimierung nach einer Betaphase ein Spiel in den Systemanforderungen ändern kann - aber - könnt ihr eine ungefähre Einschätzung abgeben? 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Off-Topic:

Zusammen mit einigen Freunden laufen mir momentan lustig und munter in jedes Free to Play MMO und sind erstaunt wie gut sie doch sein können (Age of Conan, DC-Universe etc.) was haltet ihr davon? Und was hat es mit den Gerüchten rund um Titan und dessen FtP an sich? 

Grüße euer Xero'


----------



## schwertfisch07 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes PodCast-Team:

Eine Frage an den 2. Teil, genauer zu Star Wars:


Habt ihr euch auch schon so über die fehlenden bzw. unzureichenden Funktionen im Auktionshaus geärgert bzw. schon etwas gehört, daß sich diese bald ändern sollen? Ich spreche da u.a. von folgenden Sachen:

- es kann beim Verkauf als längster Angebotszeitraum nur max. 2 Tage ausgewählt werden

- man kann das Textfeld in der Suchfunktion nicht benutzen, ohne vorher in den Menüs darüber schon gewisse Angaben und damit Einschränkungen vorgenommen zu haben, d.h. eine völlig freie Suche ist nicht möglich


Und noch eine Frage zum Rekonstruieren: welcher Faktor bestimmt, nach wie vielen Versuchen des Zerlegens man das Rezept bzw. den Bauplan für die nächstbessere Variante bekommt? Ich habe sowohl erlebt das es nach 6 Versuchen funktioniert hat wie auch bei einem Freund, der nach 35 erfolglosen creditverschlingenden Versuchen erstmal entnervt aufgab. Ist das reines Glück? Oder wieweit man im Beruf gelevelt ist? Oder wieweit der Char im Level ist? Berufsabhängig vielleicht?

Ich freue mich schon auf den neuen PodCast, macht bitte weiter so!

P.S.: Die Anregung, für die direkte Anwahl des 2. Teiles eine Sprungmarke o.ä. einzubauen finde ich sehr gut, da ich den Cast oft im Auto höre auf längeren Strecken und das Gesuche dann echt nervig ist...


----------



## Rehchen (28. Februar 2012)

Liebes Buffed-Team,

Ich habe eine Frage für den WoW-Teil:

Wieso heißt der Talentbaum einer Eule eigentlich "Gleichgewicht". Mein Main ist ein Gleichgewichtsdruide und mir kam die Frage gestern im Auto. Lustige Interpretationen schossen mir in den Kopf (eine balancierende Eule, die umkippt und nicht mehr aufstehen kann wegen ihrer kurzen Stummel-Beinchen etc). Dann kam mir jedoch der Gedanke, dass es vielleicht doch eher etwas mit dem Gleichgewicht zwischen Sonne und Mond zu tun haben könnte. Gibt es hier hinter vielleicht eine Geschichte?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Mizekater (28. Februar 2012)

Bonjour Buffis,

SW:ToR

- Wie findet ihr es das es der Zeit keine Addons zu SW:ToR gibt? Gut, damit diese besessenen DPS-Geilen auch andere Funktionen des DD annehmen als NUR Schaden oder eher schade, weil es ohne Addons schwierig ist sich selber einzuschätzen. Gibt natürlich auch viele andere Addons wo es Vor- und Nachteile gibt. Wie seht ihr das?

- Freut ihr euch auf das Gilden-housing was ja glaube ich angekündigt worden ist? Wisst ihr da vllt mehr?

- Glaubt ihr, dass das Crafting mit 1.2 durch die überarbeitung besser wird?


LG Mizekater


----------

